# List Your Favorite Home-Made Weight Gainer Recipes



## Guru (Feb 26, 2006)

*HOME-MADE WEIGHT GAINER*​
_I do not know if there is alot of questions concerning WEIGHT GAINERS on this forum but im sure there are people out there who are interested in applying one to their supplement regimen. _

*HOME-MADE WEIGHT GAINER*

_
WHEY (Any Decent Brand Will Do Just Fine.)
Peanut Butter (NPB Is Another Option.)
Oats
FlaxSeed Oil
Bananas
_*Mix This In a Blender With Ice and Milk.*


*List Your Favorite RECIPES *


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 26, 2006)

Whey, strawberries, yogurt, flax, milk


----------



## Guru (Feb 26, 2006)

Damn Only one reply


----------



## Mista (Feb 26, 2006)

That right, 1.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 26, 2006)

1 pizza,2 burgers, ice/water


----------



## Guru (Feb 27, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> 1 pizza,2 burgers, ice/water


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 27, 2006)

thats the best "weight" gainer


----------



## Addiction (Feb 27, 2006)

I have this one every night before bed.

1 1/2 cup whole milk
3 frozen stawberries
2 tbsp Natty PB
1 cup ice
1/2 cup oats
2 scoops ON whey (strawberry or ice cream vanilla)
sometimes half a banana also

70g Protein....I know, I don't need that much at once....My choice.
825 calories


----------



## Guru (Feb 27, 2006)

Addiction said:
			
		

> I have this one every night before bed.
> 
> 1 1/2 cup whole milk
> 3 frozen stawberries
> ...


Nice   That looks tasty


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 27, 2006)

2/3 cup ff cott cheese
2 tbsp natty pb
4-5 ice cubes
however much milk

Begin blending on Ice Crush setting

1 scoop chocolate whey
1 scoop chocolate MPI
1/2 cup oats
some fruit

Thatll stick with you, ALL night.


----------



## Guru (Feb 27, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> 2/3 cup ff cott cheese
> 2 tbsp natty pb
> 4-5 ice cubes
> however much milk
> ...


  Nice


----------



## Guru (Feb 28, 2006)

Any Others?.........


----------



## JKurz (Mar 1, 2006)

That shake guru posted was fuckin TOP NOTCH........!!!!!


----------



## Guru (Mar 1, 2006)

JKurz said:
			
		

> That shake guru posted was fuckin TOP NOTCH........!!!!!


STOP KISSIN MY ASS   

I THINK YOU MISSED A BROWN SPOT    



























































  LOVE YOU BRO.....


----------



## musclepump (Mar 1, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> 2/3 cup ff cott cheese
> 2 tbsp natty pb
> 4-5 ice cubes
> however much milk
> ...



Yeah, look at this guys hair, this shit is doing crazy things to his head!


----------



## Guru (Mar 1, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Yeah, look at this guys hair, this shit is doing crazy things to his head!


----------



## Guru (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 1, 2006)

Guru said:
			
		

>



I think the topic should be Musclepump puttin my "gear" in his mouth. 


Hahaha, sorry, that was  Anyway, seriously, that shake I posted is a kick in the nuts man, and tastier than hell.


----------



## Guru (Mar 1, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I think the topic should be Musclepump puttin my "gear" in his mouth.
> 
> 
> Hahaha, sorry, that was  Anyway, seriously, that shake I posted is a kick in the nuts man, and tastier than hell.


Awsome bro


----------



## Addiction (Mar 1, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I think the topic should be Musclepump puttin my "gear" in his mouth.
> 
> 
> Hahaha, sorry, that was  Anyway, seriously, that shake I posted is a kick in the nuts man, and tastier than hell.


Just curious, are you able to taste the cottage cheese any? I cant stand that stuff, the site of it makes me want to


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 1, 2006)

nope, cant taste it at all. Just adds a nice consistency and some slow digesting protein


----------



## Addiction (Mar 3, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> nope, cant taste it at all. Just adds a nice consistency and some slow digesting protein


cool


----------



## Guru (Mar 3, 2006)

Anyone else have any more HomeMade weight gainer recipes


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 21, 2006)

dont need anything more than mine, boy.


----------



## bvig33 (Mar 25, 2006)

steak and noodles, will pack it on


----------



## GFR (Mar 25, 2006)

8 oz Steak
one sweet potato
one cup steemed brochli
8oz skim milk


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 25, 2006)

Protein Shake...

Half a pan of meaty lasagna... (10x10)

Plate of chili-fries...

At least four big Fudge brownies...

9 hours sleep...


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 25, 2006)

Guru said:
			
		

> *HOME-MADE WEIGHT GAINER*​
> _I do not know if there is alot of questions concerning WEIGHT GAINERS on this forum but im sure there are people out there who are interested in applying one to their supplement regimen. _
> 
> *HOME-MADE WEIGHT GAINER*
> ...



Mine's similar... 

1 cup skim milk
.66 cups oats
1 banana
~4 ice cube
~2-4 frozen strawberries
2 table spoons natural PB
1 scoop of whey


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 26, 2006)

Half of a jar of natty peanut butter eaten from a serving spoon and 50g Casein just before bed. No joke. It's one of the best ways to comfortably fit ~1,900 calories in your stomach and taste great. Only about $4.


----------



## Guru (Mar 27, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Half of a jar of natty peanut butter eaten from a serving spoon and 50g Casein just before bed. No joke. It's one of the best ways to comfortably fit ~1,900 calories in your stomach and taste great. Only about $4.


wow that sounds good. How is that on fat though?


----------



## Addiction (Mar 27, 2006)

Guru said:
			
		

> Anyone else have any more HomeMade weight gainer recipes


I dug up a few more fer ya..
MRP Shakes 
1 cup dry old fashioned oats 
1.5 scoops of whey or custom mix 
1tbsp of all natty PB 
u can add a banana if bulking or fresh strawberries 
1-2 packets of splenda 

Chocolate Banana Shake 
1 to 2 scoops of Chocolate Protein 
6 to 8 ounces of water 
4 to 6 ice cubes 
1 banana 
Mix in a blender on medium for 1 minute. 
Pour into a tall glass. Enjoy! 

Chocolate Strawberry Blast 
1 to 2 scoops of Chocolate Protein 
6 to 8 ounces of water 
4 to 6 ice cubes 
8 strawberries 
Mix in a blender on medium for 1 minute. 
Pour into a tall glass. Enjoy! 

Vanilla Banana Creamy 
1 to 2 scoops of Vanilla MRP 
6 to 8 ounces of whole (or 2%) milk 
6 ice cubes 
1 banana 
Mix in a blender on medium for 1 minute. 
Pour into a tall glass. Enjoy! 

Raspberry Chocolate Thick 
1 to 2 scoops of Chocolate MRP 
6 to 8 ounces of whole (or 2%) milk 
6 ice cubes 
8 raspberries 
Mix in a blender on medium for 1 minute. 
Pour into a tall glass. Drink or eat with a spoon! 

Banana Cheerio Quickfast 
Great for a super fast morning meal. 
1 to 2 scoops of Chocolate Protein 
6 to 8 ounces of water 
4 to 6 ice cubes 
1 banana 
3/4 cup of original cheerios 
Mix in a blender on medium for 1 minute. 
Pour into a tall glass. Enjoy! 

Orange Creamsicle 
1 to 2 scoops of Vanilla Protein 
6 to 8 ounces of water 
4 to 6 ice cubes 
1 or 2 Peeled Oranges 
Mix in a blender on medium for 1 minute. 
Pour into a tall glass. Enjoy! 

Blueberry Blaster 
1 to 2 scoops of Vanilla Protein 
6 to 8 ounces of water 
4 to 6 ice cubes 
20 to 30 blueberries 
Mix in a blender on medium for 1 minute. 
Pour into a tall glass. Enjoy! 

Vanilla Smoothie 

1 C. ice 
1 C. Milk 
3 Tbsp of fat free/sugar free instant pudding (choc or vanilla) 
1 or 2 servings vanilla protein powder 

Orange Cremsicle Smoothie 

1 c. fat free vanilla yogurt 
1 c. ice 
1/2 can of diet sunkist soda 
1 or 2 scoops vanilla protein powder 

Homemade Weight Gainer 
You take two scoops of protein powder, any flavour. 
2 tablespoons of peanut butter. 
1 Banana 
12 oz of 1% milk. 

This shake gives you about 
65g of protein 
70g of carbs 
20g of fat(mostly good) 

for a total of about 720 cal. 
Nutritional values might change depending on protein powder used etc 

Oatmeal Meal Replacement Shake 
This is a homemade meal replacement that contains all the nutrition of a hearty bowl of oatmeal. It's got complex carbs, protein, and a little good fat to extend its contribution to your energy stores. If you expect the rest of the day to be hectic, why not double it up and take half of the shake to work to ensure you don't skip a meal just because you'll be stuck in a meeting. 

Ingredients: 

??½ cup dry measure oatmeal, cooked in water and cooled 
1-2 scoops vanilla protein 
3 dashes cinnamon 
1/8 c sugar free maple syrup or equivalent amount brown sugar replacement 
1 tbsp chopped almonds (or flaxseed oil or natural peanut butter) 
12 oz. water or low-fat milk 

Directions: 

Add all ingredients to blender, blend, and pour into cup. If your short on time, just use dry oatmeal or oat flour. 

Nutritional Information for added ingredients (excludes milk & protein powder): 

Per Serving: 
Calories - 215 
Carbs - 33g 
Protein - 7g 
Fat - 7g 
Fiber - 5g 

Yogurt protein shake (no protein powder required) 

This shake is great for post slin. 

16oz skim milk 
2 cups of fat free yogurt, blueberry, strawberry, keyline, peach are all good. 
Blend with hand mixer or in blender. 

Nutritional info. 
400 calories 
0 fat 
75 Carbs 
36 protein. 

Peanut Brittle Protein Shake 

This is a delicious favorite I discovered quite by accident as I sat staring at my "boring" vanilla protein powder and wanting something sweet. This mimics peanut brittle only in taste. It won't send your blood sugar soaring and it's a fun way to get in some healthy unsaturated fat. 

Ingredients: 

1-2 scoops vanilla protein (as directed on label) 
1 tbsp sugar-free instant butterscotch pudding mix, dry 
1 tbsp natural peanut butter, chunky 
8 oz. cold water or lowfat milk. 
3-6 ice cubes 

Directions: 

Add all ingredients to blender, blend, and serve. I like to add the peanut butter in last so it stays a little chunky, just like the peanut brittle it is replacing. 

Nutritional Information for added ingredients (excludes milk & protein powder): 
Per Serving: 
Calories - 108 
Carbs - 6 g 
Protein - 4g 
Fat - 8 g 
Fiber - 1g 

The Hulk 

This is a pistachio flavored shake that I came up with one busy morning for my son. He loved it because it was green and walked around the rest of the day doing lat spreads that "ripped" his shirt. I loved it because it only added 19 calories to my protein shake. 

Ingredients: 

1-2 scoops vanilla protein (reccomended on label) 
1 ??½ tbsp sugar-free pistachio pudding mix 
1 mint leaf or a few drops peppermint extract (optional) 
1 few drops green food coloring (optional) 
8 oz. cold water or low-fat milk 
3-5 ice cubes 

Directions: 

Add all ingredients to blender, blend, and pour into cup. This tastes great without the mint so don't worry if you don't have it around. The shake is a light green even without the food coloring but if you want it green (like The Hulk!), you'll need a few drops. 

Nutritional Information for added ingredients (excludes milk & protein powder): 
Per Serving: 
Calories - 19 
Carbs - 5g 
Protein - 0g 
Fat - 0g 
Fiber - 0g 

Stawberry smoothie 

5 large strawberries 
6 oz. light (reduced sugar) fat-free strawberry yogurt, frozen 
(This is one container of Yoplait) 
4 oz. Crystal Light or other sugar-free lemonade 
2 serving protein powder 
Optional additives for increased nutrition 
Put all ingredients into blender. 
Blend until smoothie consistency is reached! 

Nutritional Information: 
Serves 2, per serving: 
Fat: 0 g 
Calories: about 70 
doesn't include protein powder 

Pinapple Orange Banna Smoothie 

1 banana 
6 oz. light (reduced sugar) fat-free peach yogurt, frozen 
(This is one container of Yoplait) 
6 oz. (1 can) Dole Pine-Orange-Banana juice 
2 servings protein powder. 
Put all ingredients into blender. 
Blend until smoothie consistency is reached! If drink is too thick, add orange juice. 

Nutritional Information: 
Serves 2, per serving: 
Fat: .5 g 
Calories: about 143 (the banana is high in calories, about 105) 
Doesn't include protein powder 

Choclate Peanut Butter Banana Smoothie 

1 banana 
2 Tbs. Peanut Butter (chunky or smooth... whatever you prefer!) 
1-2 squirts of Hershey's reduced calorie chocolate syrup 
1 Tbs. wheat germ 
6 oz. soy milk 
2 servings protein powder 

Put all ingredients into blender. 
Blend until smoothie consistency is reached! 

Nutritional Information: 
Serves 2, per serving: 
Fat: 5 g 
Calories: about 170 
doesn't include protein powder 

Apple Peach Kick Smoothie 

1 fresh peach 
1/3 cup non-fat milk 
1/4 cup of frozen apple juice concentrate 
2 servings protein powder 

Peal 1 fresh peach. Cut it into thin slices. Put into a plastic bag with a zipper bag, laying flat. Put the plastic bag into the freezer for 1-2 hours. Take out 1/4 of the peaches and break them into pieces. Mix in a blender with 1/3 cup of milk and 1/4 cup of frozen apple juice concentrate. Cover and blend until smooth. pour into a glass, and add more peach slices for peachy ice cubes! 

**Recipe courtesy of PROFRALPH@aol.com 

Nutritional Information: 
Serves 1, per serving: 
Fat: 0 g 
Calories: unknown 
doesn't include protein powder 

Pumpkin Pie Shake 

Vanilla Protein 
2 equal packets 
1-2 Tbsp. Pumpkin (canned) 
Dash nutmeg and pumpkin pie spice 
Ice, H20, blend 

If you can afford te carbs & sugar in your diet throw a grahm cracker in the blender.....mmm 

Pina colada smoothie. 

1 6oz container nonfat coconut yogurt (frozen) 
1/2 banana (frozen) 
1/2 of a 20 oz can crushed pineapple 
1 c. nonfat milk 
2 servings portein powder 

Put all ingredients into blender. 
Blend well until smoothie consistency is reached! 


Nutritional Information: 
Serves 2, per serving: 
Fat: .5 
Calories: 185 
not including protein powder 

Tangy Summer Smoothie 

1 nectarine 
6 oz. light (reduced sugar) fat-free peach yogurt, frozen 
(This is one container of Yoplait) 
1/2 c. Dole Pine-Orange-Guava juice (comes in a carton) 
1/2 c. Crystal Light or other sugar-free lemonade 
2 servings protein powder 

Put all ingredients into blender. 
Blend until smoothie consistency is reached! 

Nutritional Information: 
Serves 2, per serving: 
Fat: 0 g 
Calories: about 110 
Doesn't include protein powder 

Melon Madness Smoothie 

1 cup of peach fat-free yogurt, frozen 
1 cup skim milk 
1/2 cup cantaloupe 
1/2 cup honey dew melon 
4 ice cubes 
1/2 cup strawberries (or subsitute with watermelon) 
2 servings of protein powder 

Put yogurt, milk, and strawberries into blender. Blend on high for about 30-45 seconds. Then add in cantaloupe, melon, and ice. Blend once again on high for 1 minute. 

Nutritional Information: 

Serves 2, per serving: 
Fat: 0 
Calories: 190 
Doesn't include protein powder 

Cantelope Cherry Smoothie 

1/2 cantaloupe (peeled, seeded, and sliced) 
1/2 cup apple or apricot juice 
2-3 pitted cherries 
1/4 cup raspberries or blackberries 
3-4 ice cubes 
2 servings protein powder 

Put all ingredients into blender. 
Blend until smoothie consistency is reached! 

Nutritional Information: 
Serves 2, per serving: 
Fat: unknown 
Calories: unknown 

Black and Blue Smoothie 

1/4 cup blueberries 
1/4 cup blackberries 
1 banana 
1/2 cup apple juice 
1/3 cup raspberry sorbet 
2 servings protein powder 

Nutritional Information: 
Serves 2, per serving: 
Fat: .5 g 
Calories: 150 
Doesn't include protein powder. 

Carrot Smoothie 

2 cups carrot juice 
1/2 cup apple juice 
6 oz. non-fat vanilla or plain yogurt, frozen 
1 banana 

Nutritional Information: 
Serves 2, per serving: 
Fat: .5 g 
Calories: about 235 
Doesn't include protein powder. 

This one is called the Macho Power Shake 

1 cup nonfat soy milk (such as Healthy Valley Soy Moo) 
1/2 cup orange juice 
1 banana 
1/2 cup cantaloupe 
1 T. peanut butter 
1/2 cup strawberries, fresh or frozen (without sugar) 

Nutritional Information: 
Serves 2, per serving: 
Fat: 5 
Calories: 205 
Doesn't include protein powder. 

Berry Good Shake 

Ingredients: 

Mix 2 scoops of Berry Protein with 
4 strawberries 
15 blueberries 
16 ounces of nonfat milk 
1.2 cup of ice cubes. 

It is so good that you should serve it with a little umbrella in it! 

Protein-Carb Almond Blast 

Ingredients: 

Mix 2 Scoops of Vanilla Protein 
10-12 oz of skim milk 
1.2 cup of dry oatmeal 
1.2 cup of raisins 
12 shredded almonds 
1 tbsp of peanut butter. 

It's like pudding! 

Strawberry Nut Shake 

Ingredients: 

Mix 2 Scoops of Vanilla protein 
1 cup of fat-free strawberry yogurt 
6 shredded macadamia nuts. 

Plum Ice Shake 

Ingredients: 

Mix 2 scoops of Vanilla protein 
1 ripe plum (pitted) 
juice of 1 lemon 
16 ounces of ice water 
1.2 cup of ice cubes. 

Peppermint Oatmeal Shake 

Ingredients: 

Mix 2 scoops of Chocolate Protein 
1 cup sugar free vanilla ice cream 
1 cup oatmeal 
2 cups non-fat milk 
1.2 cup water 
a splash of peppermint extract 

Chocolate Coffee Shake 

Ingredients: 

Mix 2 scoops of Chocolate Protein 
1 cup of skim milk 
5 ice cubes 
1 cup of water 
1 spoonful of instant coffee! 

Tastes like a gourmet concoction! 

Wild Berry Boost 

Ingredients: 

2 scoops vanilla protein 
8 raspberries 
4 strawberries 
15 blueberries 
16 ounces nonfat milk 
1/2 cup ice cubes 

Peanut Butter Chocolate Truffle 

Ingredients: 

2 scoops chocolate flavor whey protein 1 teaspoon creamy peanut butter 
16 ounces nonfat milk 
1/2 cup ice cubes 

Creatine Catalyst 

Ingredients: 

2 scoops vanilla flavor whey protein powder 
5 Granny Smith apples 
5 grams (one teaspoon) Creapureä*£reatine powder 
1/2 cup ice cubes 

Cinnamon Roll Protein Shake 

Ingredients: 

2 scoops vanilla protein powder 
1 tbsp sugar-free instant vanilla pudding 
1/4 tsp cinnamon 
1/2 tsp imitation vanilla (or 1/4 tsp extract) 
1 packet artificial sweetener 
a few dashes butter flavor sprinkles or butter-flavor extract 
8 oz. water (or low-fat milk) 
3 ice cubes 
Directions: 

Add all ingredients to blender, whip, and serve. 

Nutritional Information: 

Aor added ingredients (excludes protein powder & use of milk) 
Calories - 25 
Carbohydrates - 5g 
Protein - 0g 
Fat - 0 g 
Fiber - 0 g 

Nada Colada Protein Shake 

Ingredients: 

2 scoops vanilla protein powder 
1/2 c pineapple-orange juice* 
1/4 tsp rum extract 
1/4 tsp coconut extract (or 2 tbsp shredded coconut) 
1 packet artificial sweetener 
4 oz. water (or low-fat milk) 
3-6 ice cubes 
Low-carb version: Omit juice and use 1/2 tsp sugar-free pineapple-orange drink mix (dry). Increase water or milk to 8 oz. 

Directions: 

Add all ingredients to blender, whip, and serve. 

Nutritional Information: 

for added ingredients (excludes protein powder & use of milk) 
Calories - 61 
Carbohydrates - 15g 
Protein - 0g 
Fat - 1g 
Fiber - 0g 

Strawberry Cheesecake 

Ingredients: 

10 oz pure water 
8 frozen strawberries 
4 tbs. low fat sour cream 
10-15 drops liquid stevia (optional) 
1.5 oz. protein of choice 

Blueberry Dream 

Ingredients: 

10 oz. Pure water 
1/2 cup fresh or frozen blueberries 
1.5 oz. protein of choice 
2 tsp. flax seed oil 
15 drops liquid stevia (optional) 

Fat Burning Peaches and Cream 

Ingredients: 

8 oz. pure water 
1 ripe peach 
2 tbs. low fat sour cream 
8 drops liquid stevia (optional) 
1.5 oz protein of choice 

Tropical Treat 

Ingredients: 

8 oz. pure water 
1/2 banana (frozen) 
2 tbs. low fat sour cream 
1 tsp. coconut extract 
10-15 drops liquid stevia (optional) 
1.5 oz. protein of choice (vanilla flavor) 

Tropical Pleasure 

Ingredients: 

8 oz. pure water 
1/2 tsp. pineapple extract 
1/2 tsp. coconut extract 
1 tbs heavy cream 
1/2 frozen banana 
1 heaping scoop (1 oz) of Egg Protein 
Stevia or Agave to taste (optional) 
2-3 ice cubes (optional) 

Chocolate Almond Delight 

Ingredients: 

10-12 oz. pure water 
15 raw almonds 
1/2 tsp. coconut extract 
1.5 oz protein of choice (chocolate flavor) 
Stevia to taste (optional) 
3-5 ice cubes (optional) 
(first, blend the almonds until creamy smooth in 1/2 the water, then add the rest of the ingredients) 

Chocolate Lovers 

Ingredients: 

12 oz pure water 
1 tsp. pure cocoa powder 
2 tbs. low fat sour cream 
10-15 drops liquid stevia 
2 oz. protein of choice (chocolate flavor) 
2 tsp. flax seed oil 

High Energy Shake! 

Ingredients: 

10 oz pure water 
10 strawberries (Fresh or Frozen) 
1 tbs. flax seed oil 
1/2 tsp vanilla extract 
1 heaping scoop (1 oz) of protein of choice 
Stevia to taste (optional) 
2-3 ice cubes (optional) 

Super Slimmer 

Ingredients: 

8 oz. pure water 
1 tbs. flax seed oil 
1/2 ripe peach (peeled) 
6 frozen strawberries 
1 heaping scoop (1 oz) of of protein of choice 
Stevia to taste (optional) 

Heavy Gainer 

Ingredients: 

10-14 oz. pure water 
1/2 cup raw almonds - blend with water only until creamy smooth then add... 
1/2 large frozen banana 
2 level scoops (2 oz) of protein of choice 
Stevia to taste (optional 

Weight Gainer 

Ingredients: 

14 oz. pure water 
2 bananas or 2 scoops YAM Power 
3 tbs. peanut butter 
6 drops liquid stevia (optional) 
2 oz. protein of choice 

Super Healthy Honey Banana Shake 

Super healthy shake that tastes pretty damn good - the flax seed oil helps the nutrients digest gradually so you get a steady supply of protein, I always put some honey in, cause it's healthier than sugar, and after a workout it will feed your body's need for simple sugar. 

Ingredients: 

1 cup of pure water 
1 big scoop of vanilla whey protein powder 
3/4 cup of natural yoghurt 
1 banana 
1 tsp of flax-seed oil 
2 tsp of honey 
1 tsp spirulena 
The spirulena definately changes the color and flavor of this shake alot! So if you cant get used to the taste simply leave it out. The shake provides carbs, protein and plenty of vitamins/minerals, so you can easily use it as a meal replacement. 

Rock N' Roll Protein Shake 

Here is my favorite protein smoothie I have for breakfast a few times a week! If you are close to a show, knock out the banana and essence! This shake gives you a good start to the day with high protein, good fats, good carbs giving potassium. 

Ingredients: 

1 cup of pure water 
1 big scoop of vanilla whey protein powder 
3/4 cup of natural yoghurt 
1 banana 
1 tsp of flax-seed oil 
2 tsp of honey 
1 tsp spirulena


----------



## Addiction (Mar 27, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> dont need anything more than mine, boy.


----------



## Guru (Mar 27, 2006)

DAMN Bro thanks for the info


----------



## Addiction (Mar 28, 2006)

Guru said:
			
		

> DAMN Bro thanks for the info


----------

